# Florianópolis l Bairro Jurerê Internacional



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

*FLORIANÓPOLIS - SANTA CATARINA

Bairro Jurerê Internacional*

Jurerê Internacional é um bairro fruto de um empreendimento imobiliário, residencial e resort desenvolvido pelo Grupo Habitasul. Essa porção do bairro Jurerê (na verdade, tanto o lado Internacional quanto o Tradicional são oficialmente o mesmo abairramento pela PMF) ganha destaque pelas suas mansões luxuosas, atraindo muitos turistas de toda parte do Brasil e do mundo na alta temporada. Além das mansões, o bairro inclui hotéis de luxo e _beach clubs_.

Jurerê Internacional é famosa no Brasil inteiro pela urbanização que lembra uma cidade americana. O bairro possui muitas mansões, carros de luxo circulando pra cima e pra baixo (perdi as contas de quantas porsches eu vi), pela badalação e pelas águas mornas de sua praia (comparada ao resto da ilha).

Aqui apresento alguns exemplares fotografados numa ampla caminhada. Mas o bairro é grande e não deu de fotografar tudo. Recomendo ver no Street View.

01 As partes mais novas apresentam fiação subterrânea
IMG_20210704_143434 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

02
IMG_20210704_143430 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

03
IMG_20210704_143423 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

04
IMG_20210704_143359 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

05
IMG_20210704_143348 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

06
IMG_20210704_143235 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

07
IMG_20210704_143201 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

08
IMG_20210704_143135 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

09
IMG_20210704_143123 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

10
IMG_20210704_143052 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

11
IMG_20210704_143033 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

12
IMG_20210704_143031 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

13
IMG_20210704_143005 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

14
IMG_20210704_142954 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

15
IMG_20210704_142936 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

16
IMG_20210704_142906 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

17 Open Shopping, a parte comercial do bairro
IMG_20210704_135653 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

18
IMG_20210704_135245 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

19 A parte mais antiga ainda tem fiação aérea
IMG_20210704_135241 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

20
IMG_20210704_135214 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

21
IMG_20210704_135111 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

22
IMG_20210704_134547 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

23
IMG_20210704_134516 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

24
IMG_20210704_134514 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

25
IMG_20210704_134456 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

26
IMG_20210704_134350 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

27
IMG_20210704_134347 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

28
IMG_20210704_134317 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

29
IMG_20210704_134315 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

30
IMG_20210704_134304 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

31
IMG_20210704_134209 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

32
IMG_20210704_134027 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

33
IMG_20210704_133953 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

34
IMG_20210704_133936 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

35
IMG_20210704_133854 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

36
IMG_20210704_133806 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

37
IMG_20210704_133705 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

38
IMG_20210704_133648 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

39

IMG_20210704_133626 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

40
IMG_20210704_133548 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

41
IMG_20210704_133534 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

42
IMG_20210704_133526 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

43
IMG_20210704_133507 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

44
IMG_20210704_133450 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

45
IMG_20210704_133444 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

46
IMG_20210704_133403 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

47
IMG_20210704_133331 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

48
IMG_20210704_133231 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

49
IMG_20210704_133213 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

50
IMG_20210704_133144 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

51
IMG_20210704_133120 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

52
IMG_20210704_133026 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr


53
IMG_20210704_133010 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

54
IMG_20210704_132920 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

55
IMG_20210704_132826 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

56
IMG_20210704_132817 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

57
IMG_20210704_132758 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

58
IMG_20210704_132755 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

59
IMG_20210704_132745 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

60
IMG_20210704_132737 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

61
IMG_20210704_132703_1 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

62
IMG_20210704_132637 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

63
IMG_20210704_132553 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

64
IMG_20210704_132527 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

65
IMG_20210704_132501 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

66
IMG_20210704_132437 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

67
IMG_20210704_132433 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

68
IMG_20210704_132253 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

69
IMG_20210704_132221 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

PARTE II

70
IMG_20210704_132200 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

71
IMG_20210704_132125 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

72
IMG_20210704_132007 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

73
IMG_20210704_131928 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

74
IMG_20210704_131749 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

75
IMG_20210704_131712 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

76
IMG_20210704_131504 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

77
IMG_20210704_131400 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

78
IMG_20210704_131311 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

79
IMG_20210704_131240 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

80
IMG_20210704_131224 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

81
IMG_20210704_131210 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

82
IMG_20210704_131144 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

83
IMG_20210704_131032 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

84
IMG_20210704_130946 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

85
IMG_20210704_130914 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

86
IMG_20210704_130818 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

87
IMG_20210704_130757 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

88
IMG_20210704_130748 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

89
IMG_20210704_130728 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

90
IMG_20210704_130712 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

91
IMG_20210704_130652 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

92
IMG_20210704_130609 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

93
IMG_20210704_130455 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

94
IMG_20210704_130333 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

95
IMG_20210704_130236 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

96
IMG_20210704_125948 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

97
IMG_20210704_125919 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

98
IMG_20210704_125904 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

99
IMG_20210704_125854 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

100
IMG_20210704_125820 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

101
IMG_20210704_125816 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

102
IMG_20210704_125708 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

103
IMG_20210704_125702 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

104
IMG_20210704_125626 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

105
IMG_20210704_125611 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

106
IMG_20210704_125532 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

107 Acesso a praia
IMG_20210704_125507 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

108 Passarelas internas
IMG_20210704_125404 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

109
IMG_20210704_125305_1 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

110
IMG_20210704_125142 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

111
IMG_20210704_125103 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

112
IMG_20210704_125023 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

113
IMG_20210704_124935 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr


----------



## MonWorldwide (Feb 17, 2013)

Muito limpo e organizado. Parece um condomínio fechado. A prefeitura de Florianópolis está de parabéns (q sirva de exemplo).

Thread excelente como sempre Ice!


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

Cara, fazia muito tempo que não via Jurerê por aqui. Vê-la pelas suas lentes é ainda melhor.

Gosto muito do bairro. Acho-o um exemplo em muitos sentidos para todo o país. Aliás, os caras têm um planejamento de décadas a frente ainda. Virá muita coisa.

A praia é muito gostosa e, pela sua posição geográfica, proporciona vistas lindas. Pena a estreita faixa de areia. Os Beach clubs são maravilhosos e a gastronomia não fica pra trás.

Pela estrutura e pelo conjunto serviços-praia, pode-se dizer que é O bairro. Mas nunca será uma Lagoa da Conceição (😁) e nem terá as vistas milionárias do Cacupé 😂. Brincadeirinha....sem rixa entre bairros, por favor.


----------



## opoilo (Jul 15, 2009)

Lugar muito top, realmente parece mais um condomínio fechado com essas mansões sem muros do que um bairro normal. Parabéns pelo thread Ice!


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

meu sonho é um brasil assim ... com menos miseria e mais riqueza para todos e bairros lindos assim .. com segurança e muita qualidade de vida.. 

acredito que se o brasil fosse primeiro mundo , nossos bairros cidades seriam assim ....


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

MonWorldwide said:


> Muito limpo e organizado. Parece um condomínio fechado. A prefeitura de Florianópolis está de parabéns (q sirva de exemplo).
> 
> Thread excelente como sempre Ice!


Muito obrigado, amigo! Diria que a zeladoria é mais fruto da administração de Jurerê enquanto bairro privado. Até os índices urbanísticos do bairro diferem da ocupação média de Florianópolis.


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

Geoce said:


> Cara, fazia muito tempo que não via Jurerê por aqui. Vê-la pelas suas lentes é ainda melhor.
> 
> Gosto muito do bairro. Acho-o um exemplo em muitos sentidos para todo o país. Aliás, os caras têm um planejamento de décadas a frente ainda. Virá muita coisa.
> 
> ...


Sempre espero seu comentário Geoce! Sempre um prazer te receber por aqui. Agradeço os comentários.

Sabe que Jurerê Internacional foi minha praia de infância. Morava em Barreiros (SJ) e ia todo sábado e domingo pra praia, antes mesmo de ter toda badalação atual (mas já na época com mansões). Tenho uma ligação afetiva grande com o bairro.


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

opoilo said:


> Lugar muito top, realmente parece mais um condomínio fechado com essas mansões sem muros do que um bairro normal. Parabéns pelo thread Ice!


Muito obrigado, amigo!


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

raul lopes said:


> meu sonho é um brasil assim ... com menos miseria e mais riqueza para todos e bairros lindos assim .. com segurança e muita qualidade de vida..
> 
> acredito que se o brasil fosse primeiro mundo , nossos bairros cidades seriam assim ....


O modelo de Jurerê enquanto administração poderia ser replicado Brasil a fora. Deu muito certo em Florianópolis. 

Espero que possamos ter nosso país com calçadas, gramados em boas condições; sem muros; bons indicadores sociais e preservação ambiental de norte a sul.

Abraços!


----------



## thiagohsp (Mar 20, 2011)

Saudades de quando eu morava no Tradicional e caminhava todos os dias pelo internacional.
Faz tempo que não vou lá, parte nova com fiação aterrada fica em qual área ? 
Fizeram uma boa revitalização no Open Shopping também.
Tomara que PFM faça mesmo o alargamento da faixa de área para ficar top de vez.
E parabéns pelas belas imagens como sempre.


----------



## GuGomes (Sep 7, 2017)

Muito bom thread, parabéns!

Muitas casas simplesmente incríveis e as ruas são muito bonitas também.

Como Jurerê tem se desenvolvido nos últimos anos? Tem evoluído bem?


----------



## FloripaNation (Mar 1, 2011)

GuGomes said:


> Muito bom thread, parabéns!
> 
> Muitas casas simplesmente incríveis e as ruas são muito bonitas também.
> 
> Como Jurerê tem se desenvolvido nos últimos anos? Tem evoluído bem?


Já faz muito tempo que não vou à Jurerê, mas pelo que eu vejo o bairro deu uma "estagnada", no sentido de "estabilizar" num ótimo nível e manter a ordem, já não é tão cinético quanto antigamente. Realmente o boom do local já passou, já que está lotando tudo.


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

FloripaNation said:


> Já faz muito tempo que não vou à Jurerê, mas pelo que eu vejo o bairro deu uma "estagnada", no sentido de "estabilizar" num ótimo nível e manter a ordem, já não é tão cinético quanto antigamente. Realmente o boom do local já passou, já que está lotando tudo.


Floripa, tem certeza de que vc passou por JI nós últimos tempos? Eu diria que o que vc comentou poderia ter algum encaixe há uns 6 anos atrás, mas nunca agora. Não sei exatamente qual o motivo, mas somente de uns 3 anos pra cá é que o bairro novamente vem crescendo num ritmo mais acelerado. Tem muito lançamento e o estoque está relativamente baixo. 

Aliás, o m² de Jurerê tá muito atraente. Há um certo tempo venho comparando com o Campeche, por exemplo, e vejo o quão interessante ainda está Jurerê. Claro que, para casas, o público é outro, e o valor final idem. Terrenos partem de 2.5 milhões na região do Amoraeville (afastada da praia). Mas para a classe média padrão, há muitas opções de apartamentos na casa dos 100m² com valor próximo a 10 mil/m².

Fui dar uma olhada em um empreendimento que deixamos passar há pouco mais de um ano atrás e não havia mais as plantas de interesse.

E como eu havia comentado acima, o grupo que administra a maior partes dos terrenos no bairro tem muuuuuuita carta na manga. O bairro definitivamente não vai ficar restrito ao espaço urbanizado que conhecemos atualmente. É um projeto de longo prazo em que os lançamentos vão acontecendo em plena observância à evolução mercadológica. 

Conversando com uma amiga que está dentro do grupo, vejo o quão confiável é o projeto e a seriedade/responsabilidade com que encaram o crescimento do bairro. Nenhum lugar da Ilha chega sequer perto desse nível de planejamento.


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

Obrigado a todos!


----------



## Anderson carioca (Feb 12, 2010)

Belissimas mansões, mas o mais legal de tudo é que elas não possuem grandes ou imensos muros. Bem que a moda poderia pegar...


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

Obrigado Anderson!


----------



## NUNESFSA (May 1, 2012)

Parabéns! Belas fotos! 

Estive em Floripa no ano passado, tudo maravilhoso. Jurerê é muito bonito, organizado e casas lindas. Como badalação é fantástica. 

Praia muito boa, mas achei outras mais atraentes. Aliás, a ilha tem praia para todos os gostos.


----------



## FLN105 (Mar 7, 2021)

É uma vergonha essa fiação aérea.


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

Obrigado gente


----------

